# Arrow of Choice for Field Archery



## adamskenneth (Oct 6, 2015)

What is everyone's arrow of choice for outdoor field archery?


----------



## Room101 (Nov 25, 2018)

Victory VAP TKO for me.

www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.archerytalk.com+%28arrow+OR+shaft%29+%22field+archery%22

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

If I were going to an event tomorrow, I'd be taking my Deep Impacts. These arrows have served me very well for outdoor 900/50m FITA. 

I glued the points in with Black CA glue so there's no getting them out without damage and with my new spot bow being a higher DW, they are a little on the weak side. So I am going to be building some Micro LTs when they get here...


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Skinny carbon arrows that tune well.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I shoot Victory VAP's.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

This year Black Eagle X Impacts
Last couple years Victory VAPS.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I am not very good, so I use cheap arrows. Combine that with shooting lanes that may not be trimmed high enough for the arc of longbow arrows and I loose a few in the woods.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Easton Procomps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

400 spine black eagle x impacts with 140gr in the front


----------



## 702_Archer (Nov 15, 2018)

I've been using Victory VAP with 120gr points. I want to try the Victory VXT's but not a lot of feedback on them.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Easton ACEs for Olympic Recurve and barebow recurve 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Victory 3DHVs in 400 spine for me.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I will be choosing between the Victory Vap Elites in .450 spine with 140 grain points or Gold Tip Pierce Tours in .400 spine with 100 grain points.


----------



## Captain_Sarcasm (Jul 13, 2021)

adamskenneth said:


> What is everyone's arrow of choice for outdoor field archery?


I shoot barebow (28#, 26 inch draw, 66 inch bow). I use Cabon Impact Ultra Fast arrows with 100 gr tip and 950 spine). My point on is at 40 yds, but I do pretty well at 50 and 60, too.


----------



## WV Kyleboy (Nov 12, 2016)

Set a new TX Stare record Hunter round with Victory VAP and 120gr points


----------



## adamskenneth (Oct 6, 2015)

What points did you use?


----------



## kornholio (6 mo ago)

Mr. Ken said:


> I will be choosing between the Victory Vap Elites in .450 spine with 140 grain points or Gold Tip Pierce Tours in .400 spine with 100 grain points.


Your choice is between a heavies point and a bendier arrow vs. a stiffer arrow and a lighter point?! Care to explain?!


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I am only shooting 53 pounds of draw weight, with a 29 inch draw. The arrow are cut 28 inches CTC. I went with the 140 grain point to help with the wind. The Vaps in this configuration actually group a little better than the .400 spine Gold Tip Pierce Tours.
At 60 pounds of draw weight, the Pierce Tours grouped better at 40, 50 and 60 yards.

I did not just choose the combinations, I shot and tried different shafts and point weights. I went with what grouped the best for me.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Easton 4mm Axis 400 spine with 120 up front. 26” ctc, 4 fletch. Tune perfectly out of my V3X at 63#.


----------



## kornholio (6 mo ago)

Mr. Ken said:


> I am only shooting 53 pounds of draw weight, with a 29 inch draw. The arrow are cut 28 inches CTC. I went with the 140 grain point to help with the wind. The Vaps in this configuration actually group a little better than the .400 spine Gold Tip Pierce Tours.
> At 60 pounds of draw weight, the Pierce Tours grouped better at 40, 50 and 60 yards.
> 
> I did not just choose the combinations, I shot and tried different shafts and point weights. I went with what grouped the best for me.


O.K. I get it. You have arrows for long distances and arrows for shorter distances. I have not thought of it like that yet. I just thought that if you have an arrow that is tuned to your bow and shoots well it should make no difference if you shoot it at shorter or longer ranges. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I also have a separate bow set up for indoors, one for field and Senior games and one for 3-D.

I shoot the micro arrows for Field and the Senior games that goes out to 80 yards. The Senior games are normally shot in an open field and the 80 yard walk (Field) is normally in am open area.
The micro arrows shoot better in the wind. If I shoot FITA 50 meter, I would use the micro arrows. 

The Gold Tip Series 22 shafts for 3-D out to 45 or 50 yards. This is normally shot in the woods.

The Tank 27's for indoor spots at 20 yards. You want the bigger shafts for cutting the line for the higher scoring ring.

This way I just grab the bow that is setup for the discipline that I want to shoot.


----------



## AMKabuki75 (5 mo ago)

Has anyone use the Victory RIP XV? How do they tune?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

X10's 470's with 120 gr. point & 2" Flex Fletch vanes 3 fletch.


----------



## Drsmith751 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm shooting Victory VAP's 450 with a 100gr tip. Super light, but very forgiving (especially for those elevation shots). I'm @ 28" draw and only 55lbs. I tried a 400 spine with 120gr tip and did not like it as much.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

We have had really good luck with victory vap. consistent spine and weight and hold up well to the abuse of tight groups. Use pin nocks to protect the back end, you will need them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Easton Procomps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to add I picked up some Pro Tours in Aug. So I’ll be shooting both when outdoors rolls around in a couple months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoahDenker (Nov 23, 2021)

Victory 3DHV is what I used last year


----------

